# plans for nest box



## kurd4ever

thinking of building a nest box bout a meter long and dividing it in two for two pairs.
any ideas guys?


----------



## Jaysen

If you go with 1m you should go deep. Our boxes are 600cm x 400cm (24"x16") and those can be tight if the birds are on the larger size. I would think you would want to go with 500cm x 500cm just to be safe. 

Although one guy here has a design I like. He puts a bunch of 300cm (12") shelving up on the walls. Then sticks a piece of cardboard up as a side wall and another on the shelf as a floor. He makes each box to "fit the bird". no fronts. I thought it was kind of silly until I realized that he was pretty near the top of the results sheet. 

As my son started to say after seeing that; They're just birds dad, they won't care.


----------



## kurd4ever

i dont want loads of boxs just wnt one and was wondering about the size it should be


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I think a bought front is 12"x 24". If you by a front make it the length and height that will fit the front and 16 deep. I you make the front make the box 24" long 16" deep 16" high.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*Made 2 day*

I just made these today. It is one unit but it is 4 cages. Its 16" deep x 54" long X 25" high.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice job i need to get one of those pocket tools I don't have one.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Pocket hole jigs are pretty nice in the right situation...


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice job i need to get one of those pocket tools I don't have one.


Yeah they save time thats for sure. I got one for my Dad for Christmas at Lowes. The big kit was $139.


----------



## Jaysen

That is nice. Quick question: would it have been better to put the pocket holes on the outside? That way the inside (aka the poop zone) would be flat and easier to clean. Less pretty which makes it a tough question.


----------



## Wingsonfire

You can buy ready made plugs for the holes.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Jaysen said:


> That is nice. Quick question: would it have been better to put the pocket holes on the outside? That way the inside (aka the poop zone) would be flat and easier to clean. Less pretty which makes it a tough question.


I have plugs to go in the holes. I just didnt put them in yet. They are still on my work bench at work where I made it.


----------



## Wingsonfire

mcox0112 said:


> I have plugs to go in the holes. I just didnt put them in yet. They are still on my work bench at work where I made it.


They look great !!


----------



## rono842

hey dover those box would work looks good thanks rono842


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

In the upper far right corner of the pic, it looks like plywood on plywood.. What did you use to adhere them to each other?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Also, forgot to say - are you going to put something on the backs of them to avoid getting your walls pooped on?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Where did you get those deep paper nest bowls.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

ThePoultryFarm said:


> Also, forgot to say - are you going to put something on the backs of them to avoid getting your walls pooped on?


I used a Kreg Jig to joint the plywood. You can get the complete kit at lowes for $139. They are great to have. As to your second question, no I'm not going to but anything on the back. The walls are old countertops and are nice and smooth. I have a small gap in the back so when I scrape I can push it out the back and it all falls to the floor.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Where did you get those deep paper nest bowls.


Foys or jedds I dont remember.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks I will check


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Where did you get those deep paper nest bowls.


See if this link works for you. Its from Jedds.

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-422/DISPOSABLE-DANDY-NEST-BOWL/Detail.bok


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Ok, cool.

Foys sells the nest bowls too, around .50/ea.


----------

